
All Linux Distributions Store Wi-Fi Passwords in Plain Text - Garbage
http://news.softpedia.com/news/All-Linux-Distributions-Store-Wi-Fi-Passwords-in-Plain-Text-If-You-Don-t-Use-Encryption-412387.shtml
======
scaramanga
hilarious

The passwords are only accessible by root, the "exploit" here consists in
obtaining physical access to the machine and booting from a boot disk to get
the information from the hard disk.

In this case it's not just your wifi passwords that are lost. Its everything.

Let's say the passwords are encrypted with the users password so they can only
be recovered by someone who can login to the machine. Well then the attacker
can just replace the software on the system to log the passwords and send them
to him next time the machine goes online.

The only bug here is not wasting time with security theatre.

------
jlgaddis
* rolls eyes*

In Windows, Start -> Run -> ncpa.cpl, right-click Wi-Fi adapter -> Status ->
Wireless Properties -> Security tab -> "Show characters".

------
llama42
Using Kubuntu and wifi passwords appear to be stored in the kdewallet, not
/etc/NetworkManager.

